# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  FYI: Command Line Utility to Refresh External Connections and Pivot Tables

## apolloni

I wrote a small Command line utility to refresh Excel documents and their external connections, query tables and pivot tables.  I use it via Task Scheduler to update a bunch of Excel based Dashboards which are then shared via Sharepoint. 

The executable and C# Visual Studio project are here: https://github.com/alapolloni/ExcelRefresh

Hoping it's as useful to someone else as lots of the Q&A here have been to me.

Feedback welcome.

Regards,
Alex

----------

